# Jaguar cichlid



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting some fry since a pair of jaguars at the LPS just laid some(bout 500-1000) eggs, and I've always wanted to keep them but wanted a guaranteed breeding pair. If i decide to go for them I'll get them free since they obviously can't keep them all.

How many would be a good amount to take? Since the eggs just hatched, how long before before i can take them to live on their own? And finally I'll be putting them in a tank i previously used for Malawi's, do I have to change the rock work in the tank?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
thanks in advance.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello,

You can pull them out just about anytime; but I would pull them when they are about 1 week free swimming. If you are comfortable culling them or have a place to sell them to I'd get about 30 because you will have some attrition. They will be 3/4 inch in a few months. When they get to this size select 3 of the largest ones and 3 moderate sized ones (not the runts). Grow these out until you have a pair and return the remainder.

Be aware that a pair of Jags requires a large tank. It is very very rewarding watching them breed. A good pair will far outbreed a local market for Jags so be prepared to deal with that.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks a lot, I'll probably get them tomorrow. I searched quite a bit on google and on this site for the habitat of these fish but haven't found much. Maybe someone from the site could advise me as to what these fish prefer.

ATM I've mainly got rounded river rock stacked up with a sand gravel mixture. (from the Malawi's)
I thought I'll leave it like that unless theres a better layout.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

Mine liked space the most. They ended up in a empty 90 gal because they were so huge. I sold them because they were way too large and messy. Had to do water changes twice a week.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya man, if the tank is less then 125g don't even consider Jags as a possibility they get huge and are very messy fish as said already.


----------



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

I was at the LPS today but all the fry are still boobing around on the tank floor. they must have hatched at least 5 days ago. Should i ask them to skoop a few of the ground or wait until they're swimming?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

How big is the tank?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Phenix said:


> I was at the LPS today but all the fry are still boobing around on the tank floor. they must have hatched at least 5 days ago. Should i ask them to skoop a few of the ground or wait until they're swimming?


The way I do it is wait until they've been free swimming for a few day. Then I start a siphon tube and stick it into the fry cloud. I don't take all of them (have no need for 500 fry). This method seems not to anger the parents near as much as others.


----------



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

ok, thanks a lot for all the info


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Why won't you say how big the tank is?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Hold on....a 65gal tank (250L) is no where near big enough for a pair of Jags as they grow...not even for a single Jag. Are you planning to upgrade to a 6ft. 150gal+ tank in the very near future?


----------



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

Its not for the tank i posted pix of. I'm putting them in a 1.5m tank i've been keeping malawi's in . not sure how many gallons or litres it is. but i'm sure its big enough.


----------



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Phenix said:


> Its not for the tank i posted pix of. I'm putting them in a 1.5m tank i've been keeping malawi's in . not sure how many gallons or litres it is. but i'm sure its big enough.


I think anyone who has the money to buy a 1.5m tank knows how much water it holds.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Phenix said:


> Its not for the tank i posted pix of. I'm putting them in a 1.5m tank i've been keeping malawi's in . not sure how many gallons or litres it is. but i'm sure its big enough.


152Â½ x 46 x 51??? that would be a 380ltr / 100g. Measure it up then check here for the sizes AQUARIUM DIMENSIONS :wink:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

And if that's the case, it's not big enough. Not by a long shot.


----------



## Phenix (Nov 20, 2008)

why am i explaining myself to strangers but anyway here in south africa where i stay a 1.5m isnt much more than the 1.2m that i posted pics on.

me not knowing the volume of the tank isnt strange for me since everybody usually only talks bout lengths of tanks around here and never until i came across this site about volume.

And the guy at the pet shop told me even a 1m tank would be ok, for a single jaguar. Their mating pair bred in a 2m tank that was halfed with a piece of glass making it a tall 1m space.

I respect that many of you over caution people in fear of fish suffering in some way, but atm it'll have to do.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

It won't have to do, because you don't have to have the fish. Unfortunately, stores are almost always a source of very bad information. A one-metre tank is in no way near large enough for a single Jaguar. Because of the large size they attain as adults, even a solo adult male would need a 6ft. tank, or about 2 metres.

We're not "over-cautioning" - we're cautioning based on facts, there is no over anything.


----------

